# Big Thanks to BOH!!!



## bprescot (Feb 14, 2012)

On what is probably one of the biggest Restaurant days of the year, I want to give a big *Thank You* to the entire back of house that are busting their balls tonight to help us patrons get some. Sure, front of house works too, but they get the enormous tips we patrons dole out to indicate to our dates that we are affluent, well-endowed, and deserving of many and various sexual favors. Back of House too often gets neglected, even as they are the ones that will make or break the evening. 

So thank you for busting ass to help guys everywhere get laid.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL!! Epic! That could be someones new sig line!


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 14, 2012)

:spitcoffee: :theline::thanx:

:lolsign:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 14, 2012)

I am stoked that I work days now. V-day at the sushi bar sucked pretty bad.

Except all the guys ordering Uni shots, Mirugai, and and Conger Eel and then trying to act cool, but can't finish it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 14, 2012)

It took me about 15 years, but I finally earned the night(month) off.


----------



## JMJones (Feb 14, 2012)

:biggrin: Good Post


----------



## tkern (Feb 14, 2012)

When I first started cooking, and came in eat at the restaurant, I was given a fantastic meal and my g/f at the time was very appreciative. The next day I came in to thank everyone and the chef said "Its our job as cooks to get our friends laid"


----------



## chazmtb (Feb 14, 2012)

Big thanks guys. We chose to go to a family owned restaurant to support the local economy. Great place and it was packed.


----------



## mano (Feb 15, 2012)

Even with the very recent emergence of celebrity chefs the BOH are unsung heroes. From the dishwasher to the head chef, if people are doing their jobs they're busting their humps, usually in hot, loud and cramped quarters. 

And, either man or woman, they really do feel proud when they know the food they prepared got someone laid.


----------

